# Fishing Tip #718 A couple of uses for political signs



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Old signs make great disposable surfaces for your cleaning table. Use one side one week, wash the sign so it won't stink then use the flip side next week then discard.

Cut these signs into appropriate size strips and tape together to make a disposable fish box. A couple of layers of the sign material taped together where the cores are at right angles to each other are pretty darn strong and have a fairly high "R" value. I am sure you couldhave a higher "R" value than some of the fish bags. 

I made a fish box to fit the tank well on my yak that worked just fine. Frozen 2 liter bottles would last all day. Unfortunately the box blew out of the yak while in transit to the launch and I haven't gotten around to making another.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking forward to more of your "McGiver" ideas Capt. Ken!!:bowdown:bowdown Many kudos to you kind sir:clap:clap


----------

